# GIBSON Les Paul Classic Pickup Mod



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello All!

I'm in love with my 1960 Reissue GIBSON Les Paul Classic, but NOT in love with the stock humbucker pickups. 

Neck = Gibson 496R, Bridge = Gibson 500T. 

Way too hot for my tastes. http://www.gibson.com/files/_gear/pickups_output-chart.jpg

I would like to:
i) change out the 496R and replace it with a single coil P90, or P94R.
ii) change out the 500T and replace it with a '57 Classic Humbucker, or Burstbucker Pro.

Some of you have made the connection already, for those that haven't; I'm looking to mod my Les Paul Classic to have the Les Paul BFG pickup configuration. (Except the BFG has a Zebra Burstbucker 3 in the Bridge).

Does anyone know how I can do this? The soldering part is easy enough, it's just a matter of "which wire goes where?".
Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!

P.S. When this mod is complete, the 496R and 500T will be posted for sale in this forum. Stay Tuned!

Regards,


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

A pickup swap on a LP is dead easy if you have the basic soldering skills.

Easiest is just make note of which power lead goes where when you pull the original pickups.

One of the problems guys run into is getting the braided wire (ground) to attach to the back of the pot. You might 'tin' it first prior to installing it.

I agree, I think the Classic is a great axe, but I don't care for the pickups either.

Oh and keep in mind that single coils tend to be a lot buzzier than a humbucker, so don't think you've made an installation mistake when you hear it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

dwagar said:


> AI agree, I think the Classic is a great axe, but I don't care for the pickups either.


+2. I wouldn't mind getting one of those (one year), and putting in the pups, etc. of my choice.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, dead easy. 

Most gibson pickups are single conductor with a braided shield that serves as ground.

Just stick the hot lead to the same spot and the braid itself to the back of the pot. If it doesn't work, just recheck the joints, its usually just a cold joint. Agree that is is a bit tough to get the braid to stick to the pot at first. You need at least a 40 watt iron to get the braided wire to solder properly to the pot. Also pick up a desoldering braid at radio shack, sometimes you need to desolder the little loop where the hot lead goes.

There is a video on the seymour duncan site. 

Nice pickup choices, I prefer the 57 classic (not the classic plus) to the burstbucker, but to each his own. The p94 (or duncan PHAT CAT) will be easy also. Its a terrible pain to put a regular p90 in the larger humbucker slot.


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

*Happy Easter to ALL!*



zdogma said:


> ...Its a terrible pain to put a regular p90 in the larger humbucker slot.


Yikes!!! I forgot about that! Thanks *zdogma*! And thanks to all who have replied thus far! Everyone has been very helpful!

I think I'll try the P90 Duncan Phat Cat!


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

*BEFORE*:

GIBSON Les Paul Classic 1960 Reissue with stock Open Coil GIBSON 496R Neck Humbucker and Open Coil GIBSON 500T Bridge Humbucker.


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

*AFTER*:

GIBSON Les Paul Classic 1960 Reissue with Covered Single Coil Seymour Duncan P90 Phat Cat Neck Pickup and Covered GIBSON '57 Classic Bridge Humbucker.










SOUNDS ABSOLUTELY KILLER!!!

Thanks to all who helped!!! You guys were right! It _was_ dead simple! Now my baby is dead sexy! (IMHO!!!None )

path09en


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree it looks very cool. Mcuh better with the chrome covers. I'm kind of thinking about the phat cat for my LP neck, how's the blues tone on it?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it looks great!

When you're running on the neck pup, how's the noise level? (ie single coil buzz)?


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

I did this in reverse to my 92 classic I put a GFS dream90 in the bridge and a duncan 59 in the neck it sounded cool but ultimately I stuck a holmes 455.5 in the bridge because I already have a 56 Junior and a 59 Special.


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I agree it looks very cool. Mcuh better with the chrome covers. I'm kind of thinking about the phat cat for my LP neck, how's the blues tone on it?





dwagar said:


> I think it looks great!
> 
> When you're running on the neck pup, how's the noise level? (ie single coil buzz)?


DO IT! The Phat Cat sounds great! Sparkling clean, no noise! Dial in a bit o' dirt for blues and it sounds like a stock Tele neck pickup on 'roids. Beefy tone, but that could be because it's installed in a Les Paul body? I'm not sure what it would sound like on a different guitar..yet.

My next comment will not make any sense, but I feel as thought it reacts like a hum-cancelling single coil??? I don't get any noise or feedback? Unless I really, really try...like playing directly in front of a CRT television. The environment I play in however, is as 'clean' as possible. (ie. minimized 60Hz hum).

To sum it up, the Phat Cat sounds like a slightly over-wound beefy P90 with subtle twang. I love it and would highly recommend it! Rock 'n' Roll!


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

lamf said:


> I did this in reverse to my 92 classic I put a GFS dream90 in the bridge and a duncan 59 in the neck it sounded cool but ultimately I stuck a holmes 455.5 in the bridge because I already have a 56 Junior and a 59 Special.


Interesting sort of G&L Blues Boy'ish pickup configuration!!! Must sound deadly!!! Great idea for my next project thanks!

I have a Les Paul Classic DC that has the 490R/498T pickup config that I can experiment with. What do you think about a SD Seth Lover in the neck position and a P94 in the bridge?


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

I would think that combo would rock.


----------

